# [OT] Politik: Deutscher Bundestag (Aufklärung)

## _hephaistos_

Hallo,

sorry für die Frage (ich hoffe ich sage nichts falsches...), aber ich bin aus Österreich und kann mir in Deutschland momentan etwas nicht erklären: Warum wurde ein bekennender Neo-Nazi in den Bundestag gewählt?

Auf ZDF wurde er gerade interviewed und hat gemeint, dass "Adolf Hitler einer der bedeutendsten Männer des letzten Jahrhunderts war" (aber natürlich auf eine positive Art!!)

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, als vor ca. 4 Jahren "unser" Jörg Haider etwas "blödes" zu einem "Juden" (Ariel Muzikant war das...) gesagt hat. Österreich hat daraufhin von der EU Sanktionen bekommen und musste 5Mio (Schilling oder EUR - weiß ich nichtmehr) bezahlen. Weiters waren einige politische Entschuldigungen fällig. Jörg Haider und die FPÖ (Freiheitliche Partei Österreich) sind keine bekennenden Nazis und ich schrecke auch davor zurück, ihnen das nachzusagen! (bin mehr oder weniger unpolitisch - wähle aber schon!!)

Daher frage ich mich, wie es sein kann, dass ein bekennender Nazi in den deutschen Bundestag kommt? Wie nimmt die Bevölkerung das auf? Seine Aussagen waren meiner Meinung nach auf die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung zugeschnitten -> aber nationalsozialistische Aussagen bleiben nationalsozialistisch und da kann man meiner Meinung nach nichts beschönigen!

Daher meine Frage: Wie schlimm muss man das sehen?

danke für die Aufklärung!

PS: diese Informationen hab ich grad aus den Nachrichten vom ZDF - ich hoffe ich hab mich nicht verhört bzw. sage etwas grundlegend falsches...

----------

## Voltago

Es wurde kein Neonazi in den BUNDESTAG gewählt, sondern in den BUNDESVORSTAND DER NPD, einer rechtsradikalen Partei. Gegenstand der Meldung ist, dass sich die Neonazis in den rechten Parteien immer mehr durchsetzen. Es sitzen auch keine rechtsradikalen Parteien (DVU, NPD, REP) im BTag, dafür aber in den Landtagen von Bremen, Sachsen und Brandenburg (könnten auch noch andere Bundesländer dabei sein), was schlimm genug ist. Zur Zeit läuft hierzulande auch die Diskussion, wie man mit denen im Parlament umgeht: Konfrontieren oder ignorieren?

Hier ein Artikel bei Spiegel  Online.

----------

## moe

Meiner Meinung nach sollten diese "Politiker" rechter Parteien, wie jeder andere Politiker auch behandelt werden. Schliesslich leben wir in einer Demokratie, und sobald man dort auch nur ein bisschen undemokratisch wird, haben die gleich wieder was, womit sie bei der nächsten Wahl die nächsten Dummen locken..

Ausserdem würde statt der Desinformation, die in den Medien betrieben wird, sachlich über deren politische Aktivitäten berichtet werden (nämlich dass sie nichts sinnvolles tun) würden vielleicht auch ein paar Wähler etwas anderes wählen..

So sind diese ganzen Parteien fast ein Mysterium, und das was die Medien u.a. Politer machen, von Ignorieren bis dagegen hetzen, teils auch auf demselben Niveau, bestärkt sicherlich einige Rechtswähler, die nicht aus Überzeugung sondern aus Protest wählen noch.. Schliesslich sind die anderen Politiker die Bösen, da es in Deutschland nicht wirklich voran geht, also müssen die, gegen die die Bösen hetzen, automatisch die Guten sein..

Just my two Cents..

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *moe wrote:*   

> Meiner Meinung nach sollten diese "Politiker" rechter Parteien, wie jeder andere Politiker auch behandelt werden. Schliesslich leben wir in einer Demokratie, und sobald man dort auch nur ein bisschen undemokratisch wird, haben die gleich wieder was, womit sie bei der nächsten Wahl die nächsten Dummen locken..

 

mir fällt sowas schwer, gerade bei jemandem, der Hitler als einen der größten Männer des vorigen Jahrhunderts bezeichnet! Ich denke diese Taten kann man nicht wegreden etc...

 *Quote:*   

>  (nämlich dass sie nichts sinnvolles tun) würden vielleicht auch ein paar Wähler etwas anderes wählen..

 

hoffentlich!

 *Quote:*   

>  Schliesslich sind die anderen Politiker die Bösen, da es in Deutschland nicht wirklich voran geht, also müssen die, gegen die die Bösen hetzen, automatisch die Guten sein..

 

ich denke du weißt genau, was ich meine oder?

naja, danke für eure antworten.

ich denke das genügt mir.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Am Rande sollte noch bemerkt werden dass Frau von Almsick als faszinierendste Person der Geschichte auch Adolf Hitler nannte, was etwas ungllücklich ist. Ich hab Herrn Apfel damals im ZDF gesehen, das Gerede von "Wahren, aufrichtigen Deutschend" ist einfach nur zum kotzen gewesen, von daher gehe ich nicht konform der Meinung dass man rechten Meinungen Spielraum in Presse und Fernsehen geben sollte.

----------

## moe

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *moe wrote:*    Schliesslich sind die anderen Politiker die Bösen, da es in Deutschland nicht wirklich voran geht, also müssen die, gegen die die Bösen hetzen, automatisch die Guten sein.. 
> 
> ich denke du weißt genau, was ich meine oder?
> ...

 

Ne nicht wirklich, aber ich hoffe du hast das so verstanden wie ich es gemeint habe, nämlich dass das evtl. die Sichtweise von denen ist, die nicht aus Überzeugeung sondern aus Protest bzw. Dummheit rechts wählen..

----------

## frary

Ich hoffe und glaube, daß die "Auferstehung" der rechten in Deutschland einer dieser politischen Konjunkturzyklen ist: Alle paar Jahre, wenn die Leute unzufrieden sind, wählen ein paar tausend Nasen eine Partei, die eigentlich unwählbar ist ( man vergleiche mal die hirnlosen aussagen, die nach gewonnenen Wahlen aus der Ecke kommen...)

Insofern finde ich es nicht bedenklich, das so eine Gruppe im Landtag sitzt, sondern eher, daß es Leute gibt, die unbedacht ihre Stimme aus Protest oder sonstwie an die NPD / DVU vergeben.

Allerdings muß ich Moe recht geben: Eine Demokratie kann am besten daran gemessen werden, wie sie mit unbeliebten Meinungen umgeht.

Und wenn nun jemand was gegen Türken, Juden oder sonstwen hat, darf er das meiner Meinung nach auch sagen. Allerdings setzt unsere Verfassung da Grenzen, in denen er agieren muß!

Um deine Ursprüngliche Frage zu beantworten: Ich glaube nicht, daß in Deutschland im Moment etwas bedenkliches passiert, finde aber die Art bedenklich, wie sich der Unmut mancher außert: Nur weil meine Sozialtransfers gekürzt werden sollen, muß ich doch nicht gleich das xte Reich beschwören.

Anbei ein kleiner Aufruf: Wenn ihr von was überzeugt seid, dann wählt es auch, aber wenn nicht, bleibt doch bei der Wahl zuhause anstatt ( das ist jetzt meine Meinung ) diese Idioten zu unterstützen...

T

----------

## chrib

 *frary wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anbei ein kleiner Aufruf: Wenn ihr von was überzeugt seid, dann wählt es auch, 
> 
> 

 

Stimmt.

 *frary wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aber wenn nicht, bleibt doch bei der Wahl zuhause anstatt ( das ist jetzt meine Meinung ) diese Idioten zu unterstützen...
> 
> 

 

Nein, auch wenn man nicht von etwas überzeugt ist, sollte man wählen gehen. Nicht abgegebene Stimmen spielen den Randparteien wie NPD/DVU in die Hände. Dann doch lieber das kleinere Übel nehmen und das wählen, womit man sich am besten arrangieren kann. 

Gruß

Christian

----------

## frary

Ich persönlich entscheide mich bei einer Bundestagswahl auch für einen Kanzler! Aber bevor ich aus Protest die grauen, braunen oder sonstwen wähle, bleibe ich zuhause.

Klar, wenn keiner wählen geht, regiert uns nachher die NPD, weil deren Anhänger bei der Wahl waren...aber ernsthaft: Wie viele Anhänger hat der Haufen denn? Ich glaube, die stammwählerschaft von schwarz, rot, grün und gelb ist groß genug um das zu verhindern, insofern ist keine Wahl auch eine Wahl!

Aber wie gesagt, auf Bundesebene entscheide ich mich für einen und fertig! Im idealfall vielleicht auch für einen, der gewinnen kann ( also meißt einen von 2 möglichen und möglichst nicht so jemand wie...naja, muß jeder selbst wissen ).

Um nochmal nachdrücklich den rechten den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen: Manchmal bin ich auch sehr stolz, Deutscher zu sein; z.B. wenn meine Regierung den USA die Unterstützung in einem schwachsinnigen Krieg verweigert!!!

T

----------

## Anarcho

Das Problem ist ganz einfach:

Alle nicht-wähler-stimmen werden auf alle Parteien aufgeteilt und diese bekommen abhänig von den Stimmen Kohle. 

Also wenn man schon nicht weiss wen man wählen will, dann nicht zuhause bleiben sondern hingehen und den Zettel durchstreichen.

Dann hat man auch keinen gewählt aber war wählen.

----------

## frary

Hmm, wußte ich nicht. Dann spende ich also an all die Leute, die ich gerade nicht unterstützen wollte?

Spricht zum einen dafür, einen netten Smilie auf den Zettel zu malen, wenn man nicht wählen will, zum anderen dafür, eine Partei zu gründen! Bei dem potential an nicht-Wählern...

Wieviel gibt es denn etwa pro nicht-Wähler?

T

----------

## mondauge

Ich bin auch dafür, auf jeden Fall wählen zu gehen. Gerade wenn man bedenkt, wieviele Kriege es in der Geschichte gegeben hat, nur um sich das Wahlrecht zu erkämpfen, dann sollte man das nicht aus der Hand geben, nur weil die Wahlangebote nicht so toll sind. Dann lieber den Wahlzettel ungültig machen und dadurch Protest zeigen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Ich bin auch dafür, auf jeden Fall wählen zu gehen. Gerade wenn man bedenkt, wieviele Kriege es in der Geschichte gegeben hat, nur um sich das Wahlrecht zu erkämpfen, dann sollte man das nicht aus der Hand geben, nur weil die Wahlangebote nicht so toll sind. Dann lieber den Wahlzettel ungültig machen und dadurch Protest zeigen.

 

Die aktuellste SouthPark Folge (Nr 808) befasst sich genau mit diesem Thema. dh: Wählen, auch wenn man nicht glaubt, dass seine Stimme zählt, bzw. das Wahlangebot dump ist  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## moe

Dass sie auch Geld kriegen ist mir neu, dachte immer es gibt pro Stimme eine Summe..

Allerdings wie schon gesagt, wählt man ja durch nichtwählen auch, da ja nur die Anzahl der abgegebenen Stimmen zählt. Bei der letzten Landtagswahl hier in Brandenburg lag die Wahlbeteiligung beispielsweise bei 56.6%, die DVU hat offiziell 6.1% erhalten. Rechnet man diese Prozent aber anhand der Wahlberechtigten und nicht der abgegebenen Stimmen kommt man auf "nur" 3.3%. Also salopp gesagt, hat jeder Nichtwähler der DVU in den Landtag verholfen, und das hier in Brandenburg leider schon zum zweiten Mal in Folge..

Wie das mit ungültigen Stimmen ist, hat mich schon damals zur Wahl existiert, leider hab ich nichts aussagekräftiges gefunden.. Werden diese Stimmen dann nicht auch als nicht abgegebene Stimme gezählt, und bewirken im Endeffekt gar nichts, ausser dass ein anonymer Wahlhelfer sich vielleicht wundert?

Also als Beispiel:

es gibt 10 Wahlberechtigte, 2 wählen a, 3 wählen b, 3 wählen gar nicht, und 2 ungültig. Wie sieht das offizielle Wahlergebniss aus, 40% für a, 60% für b, oder 30 50, oder ganz anders?? Mir ist noch nie aufgefallen, dass alle Prozente zusammen nicht 100 ergeben, also kanns ja eigentlich nur so sein, dass ungültige Stimmen auch aufgeteilt werden..

----------

## Aldo

 *moe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also als Beispiel:
> 
> es gibt 10 Wahlberechtigte, 2 wählen a, 3 wählen b, 3 wählen gar nicht, und 2 ungültig. Wie sieht das offizielle Wahlergebniss aus, 40% für a, 60% für b, oder 30 50, oder ganz anders?? Mir ist noch nie aufgefallen, dass alle Prozente zusammen nicht 100 ergeben, also kanns ja eigentlich nur so sein, dass ungültige Stimmen auch aufgeteilt werden..

 

Die ungültigen Stimmen verfallen nicht einfach sondern werden (blöd gesagt) einer fiktiven Partei C zugewertet.

Soll heißen, sie verfallen nicht einfach sondern werden in der Bewertung mitgezählt.

Also hat a = 28,6%, b = 42,8% , ungültig aber mitgezählt = 28,6%

Letztendlich ändert das nichts am Verhältnis 2:3, aber die ungültigen Stimmen können Ausschlaggebend sein, um Randgruppenparteien am EInzug in den Bundes/Landtag/whatever zu hindern und unter die %-Hürde zu drücken.

----------

## kriz

Schonmal daran gedacht dass man in einer Demokratie waehlen kann was man will solange diese Partei nicht verboten ist?

Manche haben die Demokratie eben noch nicht verstanden.

----------

## ruth

hi,

@kriz:

volle zustimmung...

solange eine partei nach den grundsätzen unserer verfassung handelt und ihr nichts gegenteiliges bewiesen werden kann, muss sie als reguläre partei betrachtet werden.

das ist in unserer demokratie nunmal so - und das ist auch gut so...

das ist nämlich das wesen einer funktionierenden demokratie...

andere meinungen zu akzepieren und zuzulassen.

wie sagte mal jemand?

freiheit (auch und gerade unsere freiheit) ist immer die freiheit des andersdenkenden.

das wesen einer demoktratie ist die meinungsvielfalt - das erhält sie am leben.

wie sinnvoll oder sinnlos die einzelnen meinungen sind, das steht auf einem anderen blatt papier

gruss

rootshell

p.s.

und nein, ich bin kein nazi... ich bin demokrat - ihr auch?

----------

## psyqil

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> ich bin demokrat - ihr auch?

   :Very Happy:  Wir sind keine Demokratie, wir sind eine Republik!  :Razz:  Die sogennanten "Republikaner" hatten ja auch mal relativ unbescheidenen Erfolg, in den 80ern, glaub ich, aber da ist dermaßen nichts bei rausgekommen für oder von denen, daß meine Sorgen sich auch jetzt in Grenzen halten.

----------

## ruth

hi,

so? nicht?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutschland

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Amtssprache 	Deutsch1
> 
> Hauptstadt 	Berlin2
> ...

 

keine demokratie?

wäre schlimm, oder?

----------

## psyqil

Und dabei hab ich's doch extra noch zwischen zwei Smilies gesetzt...war 'ne Anspielung hierdrauf...

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *kriz wrote:*   

> Manche haben die Demokratie eben noch nicht verstanden.

 

ja, das is genau das, worums hier meiner Meinung nach geht.

Ich bin auch absolut tolerant, aber es gibt Grenzen! Die sind da, wo man zB auf das 3. Reich zurückgreift -> und das machen diese Leute ja offensichtlich (Aussagen über Adolf Hitler). Diese Zeit kann man nicht abstreiten und hatte auch absolut nichts gutes an sich. Ich weiß, dass Hitler am Anfang Arbeitsplätze geschaffen hat, aber ich kann trotzdem nicht sagen, dass das was gutes an sich hatte, wenn man sieht, wohin das geführt hat.

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Meiner Meinung nach sollten diese "Politiker" rechter Parteien, wie jeder andere Politiker auch behandelt werden. Schliesslich leben wir in einer Demokratie, und sobald man dort auch nur ein bisschen undemokratisch wird, haben die gleich wieder was, womit sie bei der nächsten Wahl die nächsten Dummen locken.. 

 

Full ACK. 

Sicher hat der ein oder andere Wähler aus reinem Protest so gewählt, aber das bedeutet auch das "etwas" in D. nicht stimmen muss. Im Endeffekt ist das mal ein Signal in eine (ok, vielleicht falsche) Richtung, das mal eine wirkliche Signalwirkung erreicht. Mal sehen obs was hilft...

Und ums mal richtig auf die die Spitze zu trieben, da sieht man mal wieder das in D. wenigstens wirklich Demokratie ist. 

Als kritisch sehe ich momentan eher nicht das Wahlergebnis, sondern die Berichterstattung darüber. Würde man richtig neutral darüber berichten wäre die Gefahr geringer aus den Leuten "Märtyrer" zu machen...

----------

## Decker

Wenn mich irgendwas aufregt. dann ist es das Verhalten von Leuten, die sich so verhalten wie meine Eltern:

Von Politik keine Ahnung haben, sich nicht informieren, am Stammtisch und mit Bekannten aufgeregt darüber diskutieren, es sowieso alles Besser wissen, es nicht so machen wie es jetzt gemacht wird, über alle Parteien wettern und aus Protest nicht zur Wahl gehen.

Ich finde für Wahlen sollte man sich qualifizieren müssen  :Wink: 

----------

## AlphaBingo

Muss mich auch mal einmischen... Warum seid ihr euch denn alle so sicher, dass die Wähler rechter Parteien nur Protestwähler sind? Das ist eine Aussage der bürgerlichen Pareien der Mitte und der linken Parteien, die so ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Problem totschlagen: Wenn alle Deutschen mit politisch rechter Einstellung auch entsprechend ihrer Überzeugung wählen würden, hätten REP, NPD, DVU & Co. wesentlich mehr Stimmen. Das hört man immer wieder von Politikwissenschaftlern und Meinungsforschern.

Im Moment trauen sich nur die Meisten noch nicht, rechts zu wählen, weil die rechten Parteien noch nicht den Eindruck vermitteln können, für die volle Bandbreite der Politik Konzepte zu haben - sprich Wirtschaftspolitk, konkrete Sozialpolitik, Umweltpolitik... Die Rechten wettern hauptsächlich auf den Gebieten der Außen- und allgemeinen Innenpolitik. Wenn die anfangen, Konzepte für Rente/Krankenversicherung, Umwelt etc. auszuarbeiten und das glaubhaft rüberbringen, haben wir ruckzuck ein oder zwei Parteien mehr im Bundestag - höchstwahrscheinlich auf Kosten der "großen" SPD und CDU/CSU.

Woran das liegt? "Europa ohne Türkei!" "Arbeitsplätze erst für Deutsche!" Hört sich doch gut an? Oder? Doch, tut es. Und auf das "warum" schaut ja niemand, das wäre unbequem...

Wie kann man das ändern? Ganz einfach: Von unten weg - also schon bei Kommunalwahlen / Stadtratswahlen / (Ober)Bürgermeisterwahlen - die wählen, die ein klares Konzept haben und den Leuten nicht in die Tasche lügen. Denn seit Jahrzehnten werden bei uns von unten weg die Leute / Parteien gewählt, die das sagen was das Wahlvolk hören will - egal ob es widersprüchlich ist oder nicht. Man kann beispielsweise nicht gleichzeitig für alles (Un)Mögliche Geld ausgeben und sparen wollen. Hauptsache, es ist nicht unbequem - das ist die Einstellung bei uns im Land.

Und solange sich die vernünftigen Politiker nicht von unten nach oben durchgearbeitet haben, muss man höllisch aufpassen, dass man keine Faschisten wählt - und Aussagen wie "Europa ohne die Türkei!" hinterfragen. Nicht dass das keine legitime Meinung wäre - ich denke auch, dass Europa mit den ganzen Neumitgliedern nicht mehr Europa ist, und daher bin ich auch gegen einen Beitritt der Türkei (und für den Rausschmiss der ganzen Neumitglieder). Aber nur deshalb, nicht weil ich was gegen Türken habe.

Roman beendet  :Wink: 

Grüße

Jens

----------

## ralph

Hm, ich scheine irgendetwas übersehen zu haben. Hat hier irgendjemand zu illegalen Aktionen gegen NPD und DVU aufgerufen? Geht es nicht gerade darum, dass NPD und DVU bei Landtagswahlen mitgemacht und Mandate gewonnen haben, dass NPD und DVU sich verbünden um das selbe auf Bundesebene zu erreichen?

Was also wollen uns die Herren, die sich als Überdemokraten aufplustern hier bloß sagen? Dass nur ein guter Demokrat ist, wer den Feinden der Demokratie nicht entgegentritt?

Man weiß es nicht und man will ja nichts unterstellen, deshalb tippe ich mal darauf, dass sie nicht wirklich nachgedacht haben.

P.S.: Ausgerechnet Rosa Luxemburg als Kronzeugin für Toleranz gegenüber Rechtsextremen ins Feld zu führen zeugt weder von Geschmack, noch von tiefergehendem Geschichtsbewußtsein.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *AlphaBingo wrote:*   

> Warum seid ihr euch denn alle so sicher, dass die Wähler rechter Parteien nur Protestwähler sind?

 

ja, das glaube ich auch! Ich hab sogar im ersten Beitrag gesagt, dass sie ein breites Zielpublikum haben! Gerade wo bei euch die Arbeitslosigkeit nicht gerade niedrig ist momentan, finden sie sicher genügend Gehör...

Ich scheue mich davor, die Umstände in Deutschland (hohe Arbeitslosigkeit) mit ca. 1927-1936 zu vergleichen, aber was ähnliches hat es. Daher bin ich ja auch so besorgt, dass "RECHTE" in der Politik so gut sind... Demokratie hin oder her -> wenn wir in Österreich sowas hätten, wären wir sofort wieder (siehe Jörg Haiders Aussagen und Konsequenzen vor ca. 4 Jahren) die "schlimmen" und würden Strafen kriegen. Aber weil sowas in DE passiert, ist das völlig "egal".

Ich finde auf so etwas gehört auch International geschaut und ev. Konsequenzen gezogen werden...

ciao

----------

## Gekko

Najo, so als politisch nicht gebildeter (dennoch interessierter) Mensch wie mir fällt halt schon auf, dass es einfach ist auf die kleinen rumzuhacken. Österreich ist ja seit dem Zerfall der Doppelmonarchie so oder so immer schon ein gutes Ziel gewesen. Aber - dieses Posting ist insofern völlig wertfrei zu betrachten, da ich keine Politik studiert hab, noch sonst irgendwelche Aktivitäten in diese Richtung setze.

----------

## ralph

In Österreich ging es darum, dass die FPÖ an der Regierung beteiligt wurde, insofern ist das nun wirklich nicht zu vergleichen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

sorry ralph, aber das stimmt nicht!

weil Jörg Haider "blöd geredet" hat... erhielt Österreich auch die Sanktionen, als die FPÖ in die Regierung wollte....

http://www.zeit.de/archiv/2001/22/200122_dlfinterview_0525.xml

da kommt auch heraus, dass zB Italien oder ähnliche Staaten KEINE Sanktionen gekriegt hätten!

und Artikel wie diese machen mich krank:

http://www.wsws.org/de/2000/jun2000/korr-j01.shtml

Ich bin kein Blau-Wähler etc, aber ich finde es nicht richtig, wenn Jörg Haider mit euren RECHTEN auf die gleiche Stufe gestellt wird!

ciao

----------

## ralph

Hö? Nochmal, der Knackpunkt ist, dass es um die Regierungsbeteiligung ging und deshalb die Situation nicht vergleichbar mit der derzeitigen Situation in Deutschland ist.

Inwieweit die Sanktionen gerechtfertigt und sinnvoll waren, und ob man wenn schon für Sanktionen ist, nicht mindestens so hart gegen Italien hätte vorgehen müssen, ist eine andere Frage.

----------

## _hephaistos_

@ralph: aso meinst des  :Smile:  ok

----------

## AlphaBingo

In Österreich mit dem Haider ist ja damals international einiges schief gelaufen... Unser Außenminister Joschka Fischer redet plötzlich nicht mehr mit seinem alten Sportsfreund Haider (beide seien ja zusammen bei diversen Marathons gelaufen, hieß es damals in unserer Presse), aber Schröder raucht weiter mit El Presidente Castro seine dicken Zigarren. Warum man bei den Ösis so draufgehauen hat, weiß ich nicht... Aber seltsam war es schon.

Was das "bei den Deutschen passiert nix, wenn Nazis an die Macht kommen" angeht: Stimmt nicht. Deutschland ist da wegen der Geschichte genauso angeschissen wie Österreich.

Und noch ein Wort zum "Breiten Zielpublikum" der rechten Parteien in D: In jedem Land haben Rassisten eine Zielgruppe. Man denke nur an die französiche Ultrarechte... Oder der Umgang der Franzosen mit Menschen aus ehemaligen französichen Kolonien. Der Umgang grpßer Teile der US- Amerikanischen Bevölkerung mit Indianern und Hispanics.

Gegen die alle sind die Rechten in Deutschland noch relativ harmlos.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *AlphaBingo wrote:*   

> Was das "bei den Deutschen passiert nix, wenn Nazis an die Macht kommen" angeht: Stimmt nicht. Deutschland ist da wegen der Geschichte genauso angeschissen wie Österreich.

 

aso? aber wieso passiert dann nix? angeschissen -> kann man abwischen  :Smile: 

interessant, dass einer mal den Umgang der Amerikaner mit den Indianern reinbringt. was da passiert ist, is ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Es gibt wahrscheinlich noch zig "Randgruppen" (ja, hier nenne ich die Juden auch so -> bitte nehmt mir das nicht übel) die von "Mehrheiten" unterdrückt und grausam abgeschlachtet wurden... zB auch die ca. 10Mio Toten, die Stalin ermorden ließ...

aber jetzt wirds OT.

danke für eure antworten,

ciao

----------

## boris64

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> Ich weiß, dass Hitler am Anfang Arbeitsplätze geschaffen hat, aber ich kann trotzdem nicht sagen, dass das was gutes an sich hatte, wenn man sieht, wohin das geführt hat.

 

adolf hitler hat autobahnen bauen lassen, damit seine panzer später mal

besser und schneller von ost nach west und umgekehrt rollen konnten.

dabei hat er ganz viele vormals arbeitslose menschen/zwangsarbeiter für

hungerlöhne beschäftigt, und ich weiss um himmels willen nicht,

warum man da sagt, er hätte "arbeitsplätze geschaffen".

----------

## Gekko

Hi borisdigital,

stell Dir mal vor du hast keine Arbeit und nix zu essen. Auf einmal kommt da einer und sagt: bau hier was, Du kriegst dafür einmal am Tag ein Wurstsemmerl. Wärst Du da nicht froh?

Wenn es anders wäre würde es mich wundern. Breite Schichten der Bevölkerung hatten damals nix, nada, niente, garnichts und auf einmal wenigstens was zu Essen.

Welche Zwecke da dahinter standen war damals den Leuten vermutlich völligst egal, hauptsächlich was für den Magen war da.

Ich möchte mein linkes Ei dafür verwetten, dass wir vermutlich ähnlich agiert hätten. Danke für die Wurstsemmel, ich pack die Schaufel aus.

Edit: Mein Opa sagte vor Jahren zu mir, dass er echt froh war wenigstens ein Brot bekommen zu haben. Und dem glaub ich das auch. Uns gehts eh gut, deshalb können wir nix über die Motivation wirklich armer Menschen wissen - weil wir bis dato immer noch unser Brot bekommen haben.

----------

## _hephaistos_

@borisdigital: das mit den hungerlöhnen weiß ich nicht. auf alle fälle, wie gekko sagt, hatten die leute arbeit (=beschäftigung) und was zu essen!

das schlimmere, neben dem arbeitslos sein ist das beschäftigungssein (arbeitslos!=beschäftigungslos). dh: man sitzt zu hause und hat absolut NICHTS zu tun. da kommt man schnell auf blöde gedanken und man freut sich sogar, wenn man irgendwas tun kann -> egal wie gescheit das ist. ausserdem wussten die leute ja nicht, was er mit den autobahnen wollte  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## ralph

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> interessant, dass einer mal den Umgang der Amerikaner mit den Indianern reinbringt

 

Das ist nicht interessant, sondern jedesmal so, wenn es um das Thema Holocaust geht. Warum? Vorsichtig ausgedrückt scheinen einige der Meinung zu sein, andere Verbrechen würden den Holocaust in irgendeiner Weise weniger schlimm oder verbrecherisch machen. 

Sollte aber jemand von uns sich jemals wegen Mordes vor Gericht verantworten müssen, kann ich nur davon abraten, die Verteidigung auf die Argumentation aufzubauen, andere hätten ja auch schon gemordet, insofern sei das Ganze nicht so schlimm.

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo zusammen,

von wegen Autobahnen hat uns der Gröfaz gebracht. Zunächst mal hat er sie verhindert. Schaut euch mal diesen Artikel an.

http://www.nrw2000.de/weimar/autobahn.htm

gruß

knipser11s

----------

## Gekko

Da steht aber nur dass ers nicht "erfunden" hat. Bauen hat ers serwohl aus den genannten Gründen lassen.

----------

## knipser11s

Ja ! Nachdem er und seine Bande dieses Projekt und seine Ausführung jahrelang verhindert hat.

----------

## AlphaBingo

 *ralph wrote:*   

>  *hephaistos6 wrote:*   
> 
> interessant, dass einer mal den Umgang der Amerikaner mit den Indianern reinbringt 
> 
> Das ist nicht interessant, sondern jedesmal so, wenn es um das Thema Holocaust geht. Warum? Vorsichtig ausgedrückt scheinen einige der Meinung zu sein, andere Verbrechen würden den Holocaust in irgendeiner Weise weniger schlimm oder verbrecherisch machen. 
> ...

 

Das hört sich ja an, als wollte ich Hitlers Völkervernichtung legitimieren...  Mir geht es einfach auf den Senkel immer hören zu müssen wie böse doch unsere Groß- und Urgroßväter waren. Die Deutschen waren nicht die einzigen, die ganze Völker vernichten wollten.

Wenn man ein Problem hat, darf man es nicht einfach ohne Lösung wegreden. Wir haben in Deutschland ein Problem mit Rassisten und Faschisten. Ich wollte nur zeigen, dass das keine typisch Deutschen Probleme sind.

----------

## rc

Hi,

"... Das ist eine kranke Welt mit lauter kranken Menschen." <-- aus versprochen ist versprochen, von dem Briefträger, der Dementor wird.

Anwesende ausgenommen ?  :Wink: 

Es stimmt schon, dass ein Unrecht ein anderes Unrecht nicht wieder gut macht, oder weniger schlimm erscheinen lassen sollte.

Nichts desto trotz passiert es leider all zu schnell, dass man abstumpft.

Wer zum Beispiel macht sich Gedanken über tausende Menschen, die täglich sterben, weil sie nicht genügend zu essen und/oder zu trinken haben ?

Meiner Meinung nach braucht man aber eine gewisse Frustrations-Tolleranz, sonst passiert es sehr schnell, dass man in _allem_ nur noch Schlechtes sieht.

Vielleicht liegt diese Frustration auch daran, dass schlechte Dinge wesentlich stärker wahrgenommen werden, und auch länger in Erinnerung bleiben als gute.

just my 2 cents.

Edit: Wieviel schwerer wiegen 1000 Tote gegenüber 1 Toten ? Mathematisch gesehen 1000 mal schwerer.  :Wink:  (Achtung böser schwarzer Humor)

Grüsse,

rc

----------

## ruth

hi,

macht es aus menschenrechtlicher sicht einen unterschied, ob jemand 2000 menschen umbringt oder 10000 ?

bei welcher anzahl von toten würde man hier einen schnitt setzen;

von

"nicht so grosse scheisse " -->> n <= 10.000

"grosse scheisse " -->> n > 10.000

???

es könnte auch sein, dass z.b. israel nur deshalb "nicht so grosse

scheisse " veranstaltet, da ja die zahl der opfer ( n ) relativ klein

ist???

jedenfalls im verhältniss zu den opfern des ns regimes...

wird völkerrechtswidriges verhalten (ja, das bejaht auch die UNO,

siehe presse) nur deshalb weniger verdammenswert, da die zahl der opfer kleiner ist als im dritten reich?

ich persönlich kann nur sagen:

ich verabscheue wie jeder, denke ich, das, was damals hier passiert ist.

ich kann es jedoch nicht mehr ändern.

jedoch verabscheue ich _genauso_ eine politik, die genauso

menschenverachtend unbeteiligte zivilisten hinschlachtet.

dieses geschehen jedoch findet hier und heute statt.

ist es nicht die pflicht, vor allem der personen, die so oft und

vehement

" lernt aus der geschichte "

brüllen, hier einzuschreiten ?

na dann zeigt doch mal, dass ihr aus der geschichte gelernt habt,

beendet einen krieg gegen ein unterdrücktes volk, der auch und vor allem gegen dessen zivilbevölkerung geführt wird...

die geschehnisse von vor einem halben jahrhundert könnt ihr nicht

mehr ungeschehen machen. jedoch hier ist noch genügend platz für menschenrechtliches engagement...

und dass die israelische politik sogar von teilen der eigenen armee

missbilligt wird, stand erst vor einiger zeit in der zeitung;

israelische militärpiloten weigerten sich, noch mehr auf unbeteiligte

zivilisten zu schiessen und begingen damit befehlsverweigerung...

vor diesen menschen habe ich allerhöchsten respekt; die haben sich damit wahrscheinlich ihr komplettes weiteres leben zerstört.

A free society is one where it is safe to be unpopular.

-- Adlai Stevenson

gruss

rootshell

p.s.

und jetzt schlagt auf mich ein *gg*

----------

## Gekko

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> und jetzt schlagt auf mich ein *gg*

 Nur mit rosa Wattebällchen!    :Mr. Green: 

----------

## rc

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> macht es aus menschenrechtlicher sicht einen unterschied, ob jemand 2000 menschen umbringt oder 10000 ?
> 
> 

 

Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Einer ist schon schlimm genug. Habe auch geschrieben aus Mathematischer sicht.

Konnte mir den bitter bösen Humor diesmal wirklich nicht verkneifen.  :Wink: 

Edit

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jedoch verabscheue ich _genauso_ eine politik, die genauso 
> 
>  menschenverachtend unbeteiligte zivilisten hinschlachtet. 
> ...

 

Es gibt ja das Kriegs Völker Recht, an dass sich ja angeblich jede Armee halten muss.

Darin ist meines Wissens auch der sog. Kombatanten Status definiert.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> israelische militärpiloten weigerten sich, noch mehr auf unbeteiligte 
> 
>  zivilisten zu schiessen und begingen damit befehlsverweigerung... 
> ...

 

Respekt auf alle Fälle! Und wieder mal ein Beispiel dafür, dass nicht die _ganze_ Welt schlecht ist.

aber leider:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  die haben sich damit wahrscheinlich ihr komplettes weiteres leben zerstört
> 
> 

 

/Edit

Grüsse,

rc

----------

## wishkah

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> warum man da sagt, er hätte "arbeitsplätze geschaffen".

 

Ich will mal meinen verstorbenen Großvater zitieren:

"Unter Hitler hat man nicht nur Arbeit bekommen, sondern man hat sie auch in seinem eigenen, gelernten Beruf bekommen!"

Man kann wirklich viel sagen gegen Hitler, aber nicht, dass er es nicht verstanden hätte, Deutschland nach dem 1. WK und dem Vertrag von Versailles wieder aufzubauen.

----------

## chrib

Kann man endlich mal Godwins Law anwenden und den Thread sterben lassen?

Gruß

Christian

----------

## amne

 *littleendian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich will mal meinen verstorbenen Großvater zitieren:
> 
> "Unter Hitler hat man nicht nur Arbeit bekommen, sondern man hat sie auch in seinem eigenen, gelernten Beruf bekommen!"
> ...

 

Als Soldat in Stalingrad?

 *littleendian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Man kann wirklich viel sagen gegen Hitler, aber nicht, dass er es nicht verstanden hätte, Deutschland nach dem 1. WK und dem Vertrag von Versailles wieder aufzubauen.

 

Öhm, meinst du das wirklich ernst? Der Aufbau Deutschlands hat sowohl den Holocaust als auch die Eroberung Polens unter anderem aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen impliziert, sonst wäre der Aufbau nicht finanzierbar gewesen. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt sollte man diese "Leistung" betrachten.

----------

## rc

zu der 1933 - 1945 Diskussion:

Ich persönlich interessiere mich sehr für diese Epoche, da es sehr faszinierend und gleichzeitig auch erschreckend ist, wie durch dieses System alle "vernünftigen" Gedanken eliminiert wurden.

Zur Praxis: Ich glaube, da wir alle _frei_ denkende Menschen sind, könnten wir uns heute nicht so frei, wenn überhaupt, unterhalten, wenn damals (im WK2) "Deutschland(das damalige System)" gewonnen hätte.

btw Von meiner Mutter und später wiederholt von dem Zugführer meines Zuges in der AGA:

 *Quote:*   

> "Was du nicht willst das man dir tu, das füg auch keinem andern zu."

 

@rootshell: Sehr schönes Zitat, hab das mir heut  mehrmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A free society is one where it is safe to be unpopular. 
> 
> -- Adlai Stevenson 
> ...

 

Grüsse,

rc

----------

## ralph

Vielleicht bin ich ja einfach nur unaufmerksam, aber ich scheine schon wieder etwas nicht mitbekommen zu haben.

Wer hat denn hier behauptet, dass ein Verbrechen deshalb weniger ein Verbrechen wird, weil es noch größere Verbrechen, zum Beispiel den Holocaust gab? Doch niemand. Warum also bestimmte Personen hier meinen mal wieder gegen Windmühlen anrennen zu müssen und dabei nicht umhinkönnen ihren eigenen Heldenmut zu loben ist mir schleierhaft.

Interresant übrigens, dass im Zusammenhang mit Diskussionen um die deutsche Vergangenheit fast schon automatisch der Hinweis auf israelische Verbrechen folgt. Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt.

P.S.: Da ich um die leseschwäche mancher Zeitgenossen wenn es um dieses Thema geht weiß, sei hier schonmal zur Sicherheit festgestellt:

Meine obige Bemerkung über Israel nimmt keine Stellung zu Verhalten Israels und verurteilt in keiner Weise Kritik an Israel.

----------

## rc

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wer hat denn hier behauptet, dass ein Verbrechen deshalb weniger ein Verbrechen wird, weil es noch größere Verbrechen, zum Beispiel den Holocaust gab? Doch niemand.
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorsichtig ausgedrückt scheinen einige der Meinung zu sein, andere Verbrechen würden den Holocaust in irgendeiner Weise weniger schlimm oder verbrecherisch machen.
> 
> 

 

Das ist zwar Konjunktiv, aber unterstellt, dass es leute gibt, die diese Argumentation vertreten.

Edit

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum also bestimmte Personen hier meinen mal wieder gegen Windmühlen anrennen zu müssen und dabei nicht umhinkönnen ihren eigenen Heldenmut zu loben ist mir schleierhaft. 
> 
> 

 

Das muss ich überlesen haben. Könntest du ein Bespiel dafür geben ?

/Edit

Gruss,

rc

----------

## ralph

 *rc wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Wer hat denn hier behauptet, dass ein Verbrechen deshalb weniger ein Verbrechen wird, weil es noch größere Verbrechen, zum Beispiel den Holocaust gab? Doch niemand.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nö, nicht ganz.

Im einen Fall geht es darum, dass Leute auf andere Verbrechen verweisen um den Holocaust zu relativieren, im anderen um die Behauptung, manche würde den Holocaust benutzen, um andere Verbrechen kleinzureden.

Du hast Recht, dass die Argumentation eigentlich gleich ist, nur ging es mir ja ganz konkret um den unter anderem von rootshell erhobenen zweiten Vorwurf und ich konnte immer noch keinen Beitrag finden, der seinen heroischen Kampf rechtfertigen würde.

----------

## ralph

 *rc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Your wish is my command:

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> macht es aus menschenrechtlicher sicht einen unterschied, ob jemand 2000 menschen umbringt oder 10000 ?
> 
> bei welcher anzahl von toten würde man hier einen schnitt setzen;
> ...

 

----------

## reptile

wahrscheinlich verpeile ich gerade die personen-gebundenen meinungen hier total, aber rootshell ist doch deiner meinung, ralph, zumindest sehe ich das so. er meint eben nur, dass alle, die (natürlich zu recht) den holocaust verteufeln, sich eben auch zu israelischen oder was-weiss-ich-wo-anderen verbrechen äussern müssten und politisch aktiv werden sollten. er meint, am politischen bewusstsein zum holocaust fehlt es nicht, warum sollte man aber (evtl. ganz unabhängig davon) andere verbrechen und verbrecher ungestraft lassen? wo man sowieso schon mal beim thema ist.

----------

## ruth

hi,

das ist einfach nur _köstlich_ zu sehen, wie manche auf bestimmte keywords abgehen... *lach*

@ralph:

wir könnten das ja mal in der kneipe (achtung - impliziert keyword stammtisch!)

ausdiskutieren...  :Wink: 

btw:

 *littleendian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich will mal meinen verstorbenen Großvater zitieren:
> 
> "Unter Hitler hat man nicht nur Arbeit bekommen, sondern man hat sie auch in seinem eigenen, gelernten Beruf bekommen!"
> ...

 

also, wenn du wirklich ernst meinst, dann tust du mir nur noch leid...

@reptile:

genauso ist es, SIC!

schliesslich ist der holocaust ca. 60 jahre her...

der nahostkonflikt findet heute, jetzt, hier statt...

da sollte man sich mal drum kümmern, das finde ich zumindest,

und btw, zeigen, dass man aus der geschichte gelernt hat...

das es eben nicht geht, einen vernichtungskrieg gegen eine zivilbevölkerung zu führen...

ach ja:

die gleiche meinung vertritt übrigens die israelische opposition....

gruss

rootshell

----------

## ralph

 *reptile wrote:*   

> wahrscheinlich verpeile ich gerade die personen-gebundenen meinungen hier total, aber rootshell ist doch deiner meinung, ralph, zumindest sehe ich das so. er meint eben nur, dass alle, die (natürlich zu recht) den holocaust verteufeln, sich eben auch zu israelischen oder was-weiss-ich-wo-anderen verbrechen äussern müssten und politisch aktiv werden sollten. er meint, am politischen bewusstsein zum holocaust fehlt es nicht, warum sollte man aber (evtl. ganz unabhängig davon) andere verbrechen und verbrecher ungestraft lassen? wo man sowieso schon mal beim thema ist.

 

Mein Problem mit der Äußerung von rootshell ist, dass er, meiner Meinung nach unterstellt, dass der Holocaust dazu benutzt wird andere Verbrechen unter den Teppich zu kehren und er spricht in diesem Zusammenhang ganz besonders jene "personen, die so oft und

vehement

" lernt aus der geschichte "

brüllen" an.

Natürlich hat er Recht, dass ein solches Verhalten falsch wäre, nur Frage ich mich halt, wie er denn darauf kommt, dass jemand das hier tut? Er trägt seine Anklage ja mit großem Verve und moralischem Impetus vor, nur gibt es halt schlicht kein Posting, was dies rechtfertigen würde und das verwundert mich eben, vorsichtig ausgedrückt.

----------

## ralph

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> das ist einfach nur _köstlich_ zu sehen, wie manche auf bestimmte keywords abgehen... *lach*
> 
> @ralph:
> ...

 

Nö, danke, kein Interesse.

Aber du hast recht, wie bestimmte Leute auf Schlüsselreize reagieren ist, wenn nicht köstlich, so zumindest interessant.

Siehe Holocaust -> israelische Verbrechen

P.S.: Wer dir jetzt Anlass zu deinem vorherigen Posting gegeben hat hast du mir leider immer noch nicht verraten, aber ich habe den leisen Verdacht, du wirst dieses Rätsel auch in Zukunft nicht aufklären.

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *ralph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nö, danke, kein Interesse.
> 
> 

 

schade, wäre lustig geworden....

 *ralph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber du hast recht, wie bestimmte Leute auf Schlüsselreize reagieren ist, wenn nicht köstlich, so zumindest interessant.
> 
> 

 

stimmt, hihi - und ich bestehe darauf, dass es _köstlich_ ist...  :Wink: 

...diese diskussion langweilt mich jetzt und ist hiermit zuende...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## ralph

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...diese diskussion langweilt mich jetzt und ist hiermit zuende...
> 
> rootshell

 

Na denn, wenn du es sagst.

Ich fühle mich zwar mal wieder von Argumenten geradezu erschlagen, aber bevor du dich langweilst...

----------

## rc

Da die Diskussion jetzt beendet ist,  :Wink: 

nur nochmal Dank an ralph für die Erläuterung.

Grüsse,

rc

----------

